# Please Critique Smoochie



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

As the title says, please critique smoochie 

Confo, what she'd be good for, just a general critique
I don't know much about conformation so I am trying to learn as I go. Also I know these aren't the greatest pics but they are what I have for now.

Smoochie is a 3yr old 16.3hh Thoroughbred.


























Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice horse. Very little not to like. Looks like a good all-rounder to me.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I have to chuckle at the name Smoochie, but honestly she is one of the nicest Thoroughbreds I can remember seeing, and I am not a Thoroughbred fan. She appears to have a bit higher than normal percentage of smooth muscle composition than most Thoroughbreds, which together with her nice deep chest would enhance her endurance and make her a good cross country prospect as long as her legs and feet are sound...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Very good looking thoroughbred, as Bubba and Faceman said. Hard to tell if she's pigeontoed or cowhocked, since she isn't squared, but has a very nice, clean top-line and good shoulder and hip angles.

I'm curiouse as to why her bell boots are on upside down in the first picture, and why she wears them when turned out? If she overreaches, a good farrier should be able to help you in that department...


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys! I personally think she is quite lovely 

Faceman, I think the name is too cute. Her registered name is "Callme Smoochy" so she ended up being called just that lol

Endiku, you are right she is slightly cowhocked. As for her bellboots being upside down, I had just finished putting hoof conditioner on and hadn't flipped them back down yet. She does overreach which is why they stay on. I just recently changed farriers and he is due to come out in a week so i'm hoping he will be able to help with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poopscooper (Dec 8, 2011)

Very well put together horse. I can not find a thing tht I dont enjoy looking at. For 3 years old she is muscled, and toned, and doesnt look ribby and lanky. I think she is awesome!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks poopscooper! She was skin and bones, full of worms, and had the worst coat ever when I got her. She has really gained weight and muscled up beautifully in just 6 short months!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree, that is one really nicely put together horse. Total winner!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

loveyourhorse said:


> Thanks poopscooper! She was skin and bones, full of worms, and had the worst coat ever when I got her. She has really gained weight and muscled up beautifully in just 6 short months!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice mare! Do you have before pics? I'm curious to see her transformation, she looks great.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

This is 2 or 3 days after bringing her home mid June


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great transformation!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

ooo skinny! where did she come from?

anyway adding to everyone else, shes a looker, nice prominant whithers.. has a jumper build.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you! Brighteyes I found her on craigslist.. I really lucked out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know much about conformation, but she sure is a pretty girl! Looks much better with that weight on her, I think you did luck out getting her, as well as her lucking out in the new home being healthier and happier!


----------

